# Drivers, Pls express your interest to participate in our tips solution



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.

We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.

I am doing a survey of drivers interested in using our solution. The solution will work for multi-apping drivers also. It will help you earn new tips even for low-valued orders that usually get declined because we will guarantee the minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher.

So, please answer the following questions. 

1) Will you be willing to register?

2) Are you a driver in CO?

3) if you are a rideshare driver, what is the average percentage of rides for which you are tipped?

4) if you are delivery driver, what is the average percentage of deliveries for which you are tipped?

Our solution is intended to help drivers earn more tips. We want to launch first in CO, then take it to other states.

Please help us launch the solution.🙏 
Thanks!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Enter you name, social security number, and banking info here for guaranteed tips...


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

@TobyD

The solution is not a scam and you will see it that is a very valuable income generating tool when we launch it in a few weeks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the app brow beats the paying customer¿


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> the app brow beats the paying customer¿


Here it's either GREAT or crappy 
When it's great I don't need tips
When it's crappy 15% of 60 (in 10 hours) doesn't make it worth driving


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> When it's crappy 15% of 60 (in 10 hours) doesn't make it worth driving


you driver expecting tips? Hum.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> you driver expecting tips? Hum.


Usually I average 10% of my fares
Without bonus money 
This week 15% but I was counting on a decent tip from a wealthy lady that I took all over 3 stops wrong addresses but got crap
Still it was in airport airport surgeon got me $51 for 40 minutes


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Usually I average 10% of my fares


yeah, but how many rides tip for you? Percent of fares is misleading. But any driver getting into RS thinking about tips is confused, dazed and about to be disappointed big time.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but how many rides tip for you? Percent of fares is misleading. But any driver getting into RS thinking about tips is confused, dazed and about to be disappointed big time.


From everything I read I get average per ride
1 tip in 10 or 15 rides but good ones when they come


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


Do you have a name?

Does your company have a name?

Does your company have a website?

No? Come up with some and get back to us when your mom is done making your HotPockets.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips
> We are a few weeks from a launch


And your name is Tipgiant even. This must be for real!
Wall Street is clanging the bell !!!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> But any driver getting into RS thinking about tips is confused, dazed and about to be disappointed big time.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

wallae said:


> From everything I read I get average per ride
> 1 tip in 10 or 15 rides but good ones when they come


I get tips from about 25%. It helps to bring up tipping, if you can work it into the conversation. For a bartender, I always say "you must get a lot of tips!" And if I'm feeling bold "tipping can make or break my night". If they want to load stuff in the back (bikes, furniture, etc... I ask them to tip for the extra loading/unloading time. I used to feel tacky asking for tips, but I'm not a moving service. If you're going to take 5 minutes to put stuff in the back, you've got to pay me for my time.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Tipgiant said:


> @TobyD
> 
> The solution is not a scam and you will see it that is a very valuable income generating tool when we launch it in a few weeks.


Wouldn't you like to educate the drivers in how your system works before looking for volunteers? How do you intend to get additional tips?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Speak for yourself!


I was speaking for you, puppy.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I just reviewed my earnings for the past few weeks. I am averaging approximately an additional 10% of net fares in tips in the app on top of my net fare, plus very ]occasional cash tips. It's remarkably close to that each week going back 10 weeks. This week for example; 41 hours worked. (I collected about $15 in cash tips.)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


TipGiant is a weird name. Why not call yourself Giant Tip?


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Scam alert everyone. Not giving my SSN out


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Plot Twist, it is really a gay escort site that uses rideshat as a cover.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I was speaking for you, puppy.


Of course you were &#128528;


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Alantc said:


> Scam alert everyone. Not giving my SSN out


No, the solution doesn't need your ssn, bank routing #, and acc # details.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the solution harasses the paying customer?


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

SHalester said:


> the solution harasses the paying customer?


No, it does not harass the customer, as tipping is up to the customer. However, if they tip you, then it is a minimum of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> However, if they tip you, then it is a minimum of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher.


um, is that splitting hairs?

as a paying customer for both pax and food orders I'd have to say I'd react less than positive to a 3rd party trying to get a higher tip from me. Or if what was offered was less than I tip, I might take that just out of spite for the intrusion.

And where is your cut?

Devil. Details.


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

SHalester said:


> um, is that splitting hairs?
> 
> as a paying customer for both pax and food orders I'd have to say I'd react less than positive to a 3rd party trying to get a higher tip from me. Or if what was offered was less than I tip, I might take that just out of spite for the intrusion.
> 
> ...


You will receive an incentive for tipping every time, regardless of the tip being for a rideshare or food/grocery delivery. Of course, as a customer you might reduce your tip amount paid through the Vendor apps, as you will be paying $3 or 15%, whichever is higher, thru our website (no app to download). The key is, you will always receive an incentive for every tipping transaction through our solution.



Tipgiant said:


> You will receive an incentive for tipping every time, regardless of the tip being for a rideshare or food/grocery delivery. Of course, as a customer you might reduce your tip amount paid through the Vendor apps, as you will be paying $3 or 15%, whichever is higher, thru our website (no app to download). The key is, you will always receive an incentive for every tipping transaction through our solution.


Of course, at the time of launch you will know all the details of the solution.

However, as a driver, the key things are:
- We do not need your ssn, dob, and address.
- We do not need your bank routing # and account #.

As a driver, with our minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, the declines, at the time the delivery request is presented, will go down and the earnings will go up.

As a paying customer, you will receive an incentive for every tipping transaction done through our website. This tips will be on top of whatever tips the driver receives from the Vendor apps when the order is placed or a rideshare completed.

As a paying customer, you will receive your orders faster and your rideshare ratings will improve. Remember, as a rider if your rating is 4.6 or less, then drivers decline your ride requests and you will be made to wait for a pickup.

That said, will you, as a driver, sign up when we launch the solution in the summer?

Will you, as a customer, sign up?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> Will you, as a customer, sign up?


pass. I don't have tipping issues where I need assistance. But good luck to you.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> That said, will you, as a driver, sign up when we launch the solution in the summer?
> 
> Will you, as a customer, sign up?


How do YOU make money? If this is a legitimate business, you should have no problem telling us how you earn money.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> How do YOU make money? If this is a legitimate business, you should have no problem telling us how you earn money.


He just said as a paying customer we will receive our orders faster and ratings will improve..
Remember the group of retired bankers that was in development of a new ride share app?
I think that guy forgot all about the app once he realized he could go on and on about how good trump was


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Illini said:


> How do YOU make money? If this is a legitimate business, you should have no problem telling us how you earn money.


Our revenue comes from charging a small fee to the driver because this is a new/additional income I.e. tips that the driver receives on top of the tips, if any, paid by the customer thru the vendor apps.

We will not charge the customers, though.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> He just said as a paying customer we will receive our orders faster and ratings will improve..
> Remember the group of retired bankers that was in development of a new ride share app?
> I think that guy forgot all about the app once he realized he could go on and on about how good trump was


No, we will not charge the customers for using the service.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> Our revenue comes from charging a small fee to the driver


but no guarantee the pax is going to even pay a tip.

yeah, I'm still at pass.


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

SHalester said:


> but no guarantee the pax is going to even pay a tip.
> 
> yeah, I'm still at pass.


You will receive an incentive for every tipping done. If you are lucky, you could win lots of money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> If you are lucky, you could win lots of money.


ok, now I'm passing as a driver and as a customer.

No way a customer would want this intrusion.

However, suckers are born every minute, so I"m going with you will get some action.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> Our revenue comes from charging a small fee to the driver because this is a new/additional income I.e. tips that the driver receives on top of the tips, if any, paid by the customer thru the vendor apps.
> 
> We will not charge the customers, though.
> 
> ...


Come back when your solution is complete. 
As a new business getting off the ground, I'm sure you'll have no trouble offering drivers a month of service without any fees so that you can build up your driver base.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


Why don't you guyes put your money where your mouth is and become a sponsor on UPNet instead of spamming us for free research?

@Coxpal did this and has my respect for doing things the right way.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Tipgiant said:


> No, it does not harass the customer, as tipping is up to the customer. However, if they tip you, then it is a minimum of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher.


so. .. it only allows 3 or $5 or more. . . . no other options. . . 
In my experience if they are forced to conform to your choices they will just choose not to tip.. . . they will feel forced into your options and not allowed to decide for themselves and then will just choose not to thus limiting tips not increasing them.

Also if you don't have a web site, a business name or listing in the better business bureau . . . it looks and sounds a little shady


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


1. No dude, you have failed to explain how this works. 
2. I could be if it's worth it.
3. 100% tipped... I do foot massages.
4. 100% tipped... I hold the package hostage until they tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Why don't you guyes put your money where your mouth is and become a sponsor


I was wondering why this didn't happen already or this thread be bounced. No moderator noticed it? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> I was wondering why this didn't happen already or this thread be bounced. No moderator noticed it? &#129335;‍♂


Nor does anyone notice you!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


Look, if you're actually for real on this and not a kid living in your mom's basement, I have a couple of "tips" for you.

This site has a forum specifically for drivers in Colorado. (well, Denver to be specific) If that's your target audience you'll want to post there.









Denver







www.uberpeople.net





It doesn't look very active, but it's what you're looking for.

Rather than ask random questions in a post, you'd be better off making a poll question post for whatever information you need.










You can also use the search bar to search for things like "tips" "polls" etc. to find the info you want.

You also want to contact the site owner and become a sponsor. Right now no one is taking you seriously because you could just be a "sock" account or some bored kid that isn't for real. Your sponsor badge on your account will give you instant cred.

I don't know what it costs. But if you can't afford it, you're probably not legit anyway.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipgiant will create an App! 

I love how every Soyboy thinks he can create an App to make the world better. Thank god for the brave programmers out there who make the apps that do absolutely nothing. 

Great Job!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

If rider's don't tip on your format are u gonna make up the difference for the tip to drivers


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


1) Possibly
2) No
3) N/A
4) 95

What is the incentive(s) for clients to use your service?

You are expecting the customer to tip again after tipping in the delivery apps?

Are customers accessing the delivery apps through your portal or is the customer accessing your app after the transaction is closed?

How are drivers compensated and how often?

So many more questions.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> 1) Possibly
> 2) No
> 3) N/A
> 4) 95
> ...


Gosh. Programming an App is hard work.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> No, it does not harass the customer, as tipping is up to the customer. However, if they tip you, then it is a minimum of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher.


Are you offering $3 or 15% in addition to the tips in the vendor apps?
Or a cumulative total?


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Alantc said:


> If rider's don't tip on your format are u gonna make up the difference for the tip to drivers


If riders tip, then the minimum is guaranteed for the driver for both rideshare and delivery.



Judge and Jury said:


> Are you offering $3 or 15% in addition to the tips in the vendor apps?
> Or a cumulative total?


Correct. $3 or 15% is on top of vendor app tips.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> If riders tip, then the minimum is guaranteed for the driver for both rideshare and delivery.
> 
> 
> Correct. $3 or 15% is on top of vendor app tips.


Again, what are the incentives you are offering?

What would entice a customer to tip twice?


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> 1) Possibly
> 2) No
> 3) N/A
> 4) 95
> ...


What is the average tip you receive for deliveries?

Do you see the tips after immediately after the delivery is completed or hours later?

Incentive will be disclosed at the time of launch.

It is a portal and not an app. Vendor apps have nothing to do with our portal.

Drivers will receive the tips before rideshare and delivery are completed. This way, you will know the tips paid out thru our portal before you rate the customer. Hopefully, you will rate them high.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

1) No 2) No 3) Poor 4) n/a


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Again, what are the incentives you are offering?
> 
> What would entice a customer to tip twice?


For delivery, the minimum tip will be $4 or 15%, whichever is higher.

I assume the average tip amount thru vendor apps is $1.25. Is that right?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipgiant said:


> For delivery, the minimum tip will be $4 or 15%, whichever is higher.
> 
> I assume the average tip amount thru vendor apps is $1.25. Is that right?


1.25. Hilarious. You have Zero Clue.


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Tipgiant said:


> What is the average tip you receive for deliveries?
> 
> Do you see the tips after immediately after the delivery is completed or hours later?
> 
> ...


One more thing. Before you decline the delivery request, you can check our portal to see the minimum tip amount the customer could tip you should you accept it. It's bc of the incentive that will make the deal attractive for the customer to tip you a 2nd time.



KevinJohnson said:


> 1.25. Hilarious. You have Zero Clue.


Then, pls tell me the amount. I saw a viral video of a person who recently received $59k after he was tipped $1.50 with a UE payout of $3. However, he had to pay a parking fee of $3. He spent 45 mins to earn $1 net in the end. So sad. That story was a motivational factor for us to create a solution to the problem drivers face.

Please support us when we launch. Thanks!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Tipgiant said:


> One more thing. Before you decline the delivery request, you can check our portal to see the minimum tip amount the customer could tip you should you accept it. It's bc of the incentive that will make the deal attractive for the customer to tip you a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> Then, pls tell me the amount. I saw a viral video of a person who recently received $59k after he was tipped $1.50 with a UE payout of $3. However, he had to pay a parking fee of $3. He spent 45 mins to earn $1 net in the end. So sad. That story was a motivational factor for us to create a solution to the problem drivers face.
> ...


So you are creating an App based on information you found on YouTube?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Tipgiant said:


> For delivery, the minimum tip will be $4 or 15%, whichever is higher.
> 
> I assume the average tip amount thru vendor apps is $1.25. Is that right?


Maybe for new drivers.

After a week, or a few months, depending on the driver, tips around $3 are declined. As they become more experienced, low and no tip offers are declined and more sophisticated parameters are used to make decisions.

By the way, we have 45 seconds, give or take among the various apps, on wether to accept or decline an offer.

How much time would we have to review the info. on your portal before deciding to accept or decline an offer?



Tipgiant said:


> One more thing. Before you decline the delivery request, you can check our portal to see the minimum tip amount the customer could tip you should you accept it. It's bc of the incentive that will make the deal attractive for the customer to tip you a 2nd time.
> 
> 
> Then, pls tell me the amount. I saw a viral video of a person who recently received $59k after he was tipped $1.50 with a UE payout of $3. However, he had to pay a parking fee of $3. He spent 45 mins to earn $1 net in the end. So sad. That story was a motivational factor for us to create a solution to the problem drivers face.
> ...


This was a story of a pitiable contractor who could not learn to be a profitable.

Sad story with a happy ending.

This is the type of contractor agitating for employee status.

Do you have a plan if gig app contractors are converted to employees?


----------



## Tipgiant (Mar 21, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Maybe for new drivers.
> 
> After a week, or a few months, depending on the driver, tips around $3 are declined. As they become more experienced, low and no tip offers are declined and more sophisticated parameters are used to make decisions.
> 
> ...


Max 25 secs. It depends on how fast you type. I will assume you will not logout of our portal after every transaction but stay signed in until the shift is over.

it doesn't matter if you are a contractor or employee since the customers tip out-of-band thru our site and no one can control what a customer can do outside of the vendor apps.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Gue


Tipgiant said:


> Max 25 secs. It depends on how fast you type. I will assume you will not logout of our portal after every transaction but stay signed in until the shift is over.
> 
> it doesn't matter if you are a contractor or employee since the customers tip out-of-band thru our site and no one can control what a customer can do outside of the vendor apps.


Guessing you and your associates should get out into the field and get real world experience of the driving function before you try pitching a service fee for drivers.



Tipgiant said:


> Max 25 secs. It depends on how fast you type. I will assume you will not logout of our portal after every transaction but stay signed in until the shift is over.
> 
> it doesn't matter if you are a contractor or employee since the customers tip out-of-band thru our site and no one can control what a customer can do outside of the vendor apps.


Good luck to you.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Tipgiant said:


> I am a tech entrepreneur developing a software solution to help rideshare and delivery drivers earn tips by guaranteeing a minimum tip amount of $3 or 15%, whichever is higher. This amount is on top of the tips they would receive thru the Vendor apps or even after being tip-baited.
> 
> We are a few weeks from a launch for the CO state. It is free for drivers to register in our site and start to enjoy new tips they do not receive today.
> 
> ...


I make $3,000 p/wk X/Comfort Uber. Houston. If you are lazy you will not make money.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I would like full shaft, please. 🙋‍♂️


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

It usually/probably works like this:

Company pays for an ad, offers a coupon/discount to get customers in the door. 
Advertiser offers "insentives" to people who want to save money. They also offer "You could win..." to generate excitement. 
Customer figures they'll get a discount, signs up. 
Ad agency offers the coupon/discount to the customer, if the customer wants it they pay $3/15%. Ad agency takes a cut of that. 
Drivers cherry-pick customers that pay for coupons (tip). 
Companies realize this is costing them a lot of time/money for only a few new customers. 
Drivers realize there aren't many riders on the app, it's a lot of overhead and cutting into their overall income because those customers are trying to pay less, not more. (They'll never tip more than the minimum to get the coupon, and if they don't want the coupon--no tip) 
Customers realize they're not using the coupons/discounts they're paying for and become more picky/drop the service. 
Only the bottom feeder advertisers, customers, and drivers will continue to use the service (the pax you don't want), and noobs. 
You know those coupon books you pay $10 or $15 for and hope you get your money back, this is the digital version of that. Everybody pays the ad agency. Some people "save money" by spending money. 

*TLDR; Forget this and go buy a scratch-off. Your odds are as good and it's less work. *


----------

